# Horsey know how!!!



## C L F (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi everyone thinking seriously about getting my own horse but working all the costs out etc could someone tell me roughly how often you need to shoe a horse 50/50 road and grass !


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Shoeing depends on the horse really. But it's recommended you shoe every 6 weeks. 

Some horses will go 6 weeks in summer and then onto an 8 week cycle in winter, I tried this with my lad but it didn't work so we're back to 6 weeks all year round. I really wouldn't recommend going over 8 weeks ever (and I doubt any good farrier would!).


----------



## C L F (Feb 28, 2018)

Teddy-dog said:


> Shoeing depends on the horse really. But it's recommended you shoe every 6 weeks.
> 
> Some horses will go 6 weeks in summer and then onto an 8 week cycle in winter, I tried this with my lad but it didn't work so we're back to 6 weeks all year round. I really wouldn't recommend going over 8 weeks ever (and I doubt any good farrier would!).


Cheers good advice


----------



## Biscuit123 (Jul 24, 2017)

I'd do every six weeks or so.


----------



## C L F (Feb 28, 2018)

Biscuit123 said:


> I'd do every six weeks or so.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

How much does it cost to shoe horses now? It used to cost £10 in the 1970s 
Every 6 to 8 weeks was the norm.


----------



## C L F (Feb 28, 2018)

kimthecat said:


> How much does it cost to shoe horses now? It used to cost £10 in the 1970s
> Every 6 to 8 weeks was the norm.





kimthecat said:


> How much does it cost to shoe horses now? It used to cost £10 in the 1970s
> Every 6 to 8 weeks was the norm.


£100 for full set


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> How much does it cost to shoe horses now? It used to cost £10 in the 1970s
> Every 6 to 8 weeks was the norm.


I wish it was still that! It depends where in the country you are, it can vary. Round me it's about £70 for a full set. My farrier charges £68


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

C L F said:


> £100 for full set


 Blimey . I hope you can managed to afford one.  I did part share one which helped the cost and also timewise .


----------



## C L F (Feb 28, 2018)

kimthecat said:


> Blimey . I hope you can managed to afford one.  I did part share one which helped the cost and also timewise .


It's very costly I've worked it out that with part livery and all the other costs good bedding etc it is £380 a month


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

C L F said:


> It's very costly I've worked it out that with part livery and all the other costs good bedding etc it is £380 a month


Wow that actually seems quite good! Prices vary up and down the country but I'm on DIY livery and spend about that on everything each month.


----------



## C L F (Feb 28, 2018)

Teddy-dog said:


> Wow that actually seems quite good! Prices vary up and down the country but I'm on DIY livery and spend about that on everything each month.


Yes it does sound good but it is just an estimate with food etc , how much do you spend on horse food in winter and how much do they get through, as I've not owned a horse before, I was looking at Allen and page calm and collected 20kg bag £10.99


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

C L F said:


> Yes it does sound good but it is just an estimate with food etc , how much do you spend on horse food in winter and how much do they get through, as I've not owned a horse before, I was looking at Allen and page calm and collected 20kg bag £10.99


Depending on the horse you get you can spend a lot or a little on food!

Mine just gets a handful of chaff and some balancer, he's a good doer so doesn't actually need any hard food. But I give him a balancer as the grazing isn't great so it's to make sure he gets all his vits and mins. I've also started him on a joint supplement as he's 17 now and just been lame so I was hoping it would help his joints but I can't see much difference tbh so I might stop it. His chaff costs about £12 but lasts months as I literally use a handful and his balancer is £20 and probably lasts just over a month.

There are a million and one supplements and stuff, some costing an absolute fortune, that people buy to help improve this or that. But most horses are only in light work so don't really need it! If you have a fairly hardy horse and you're not off competing every week a little feed is probably all they need. On the other hand as well I know people who keep their horses on just grass and hay and give no feed and are out competing so it really depends on the horse you have!

If you haven't decided on a horse, and haven't owned one before, I wouldn't commit to any feed yet. See what horse you get and ask the previous owner what it's currently on. You can then choose to keep it the same or change a little bit at a time (it's not good to change all at once). TBH I'm tempted, with a new horse, to stop feed completely and see how it does on just forage. If it does well - great! But if you think it needs alittle extra just introduce something basic. Horse feed is an absolute minefield and horse feed brands will try and pull you in saying this will help with XYZ and most of it isn't really needed. The best thing to do for your horses diet is look for low sugar, lots of horse feed contains tons of sugar which horses just don't need


----------



## C L F (Feb 28, 2018)

Teddy-dog said:


> Depending on the horse you get you can spend a lot or a little on food!
> 
> Mine just gets a handful of chaff and some balancer, he's a good doer so doesn't actually need any hard food. But I give him a balancer as the grazing isn't great so it's to make sure he gets all his vits and mins. I've also started him on a joint supplement as he's 17 now and just been lame so I was hoping it would help his joints but I can't see much difference tbh so I might stop it. His chaff costs about £12 but lasts months as I literally use a handful and his balancer is £20 and probably lasts just over a month.
> 
> ...


Thank you all info welcome, I'm considering getting an Arab, this might sound crazy as my first horse, I have a budget of £3k and know a very experienced trainer/dealer that does western and English so looking to him to get me the right horse. Your knowledge is very helpful, thanks


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

C L F said:


> Thank you all info welcome, I'm considering getting an Arab, this might sound crazy as my first horse, I have a budget of £3k and know a very experienced trainer/dealer that does western and English so looking to him to get me the right horse. Your knowledge is very helpful, thanks


You're welcome 

My advice on buying is don't settle on a breed completely. I don't know how experienced you are with horses but buying a horse should be an exciting time but it can be an absolute nightmare, people lie, there are dodgy dealers out there. Looking at horse adverts is more about looking at what isn't on the advert than what is, e.g. why haven't they said it's a good loader when they've listed it's good with loads of other stuff?

When I was looking for Juno I didn't quite get what I wanted but I think I got what I needed. I went to view horses that sounded suitable but were not. I went to see a cob that I was told would be suitable for a novice (as I wanted my mum to ride too) but was a bit green in the school. I sat on it in the school and it flat out tanked off, straight at the fence, I nearly went over it's head and then did the wall of death round the school! Not quite as described...

Unfortunately £3k isn't a great deal of money in the horse world but if you're willing to compromise on a few bits you can get a lovely first horse for it (I did). Be careful of taking on something with too many quirks, I've seen so many people over horse themselves and lose confidence. Always get someone else to ride it first before you do! And always ride it in the situations you want to. Like if you want to hack alone then take it out alone to make sure it will.

If you have an experienced person you trust that's great, they'll be tons of help 

You might know all this already but it's good to reiterate I think. Good luck in your search


----------



## C L F (Feb 28, 2018)

Teddy-dog said:


> You're welcome
> 
> My advice on buying is don't settle on a breed completely. I don't know how experienced you are with horses but buying a horse should be an exciting time but it can be an absolute nightmare, people lie, there are dodgy dealers out there. Looking at horse adverts is more about looking at what isn't on the advert than what is, e.g. why haven't they said it's a good loader when they've listed it's good with loads of other stuff?
> 
> ...


Wow really great advice, I've ridden from 8years old on a friends pony which she was to be honest a bit of a handful did get thrown off a couple of times, then had a break from riding, then whilst at college did go back to it and so on, then recently I tried western which was hard at first but felt the style suited me, the horse I was riding was a 15.1 American quarter horse and he was getting on at age 20 and a perfect gentleman, but I will keep an open mind like you say to other horses, I just love Arabs but tips are great and will use them, thanks


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

C L F said:


> Wow really great advice, I've ridden from 8years old on a friends pony which she was to be honest a bit of a handful did get thrown off a couple of times, then had a break from riding, then whilst at college did go back to it and so on, then recently I tried western which was hard at first but felt the style suited me, the horse I was riding was a 15.1 American quarter horse and he was getting on at age 20 and a perfect gentleman, but I will keep an open mind like you say to other horses, I just love Arabs but tips are great and will use them, thanks


Oh yes Arabs are fab horses but can be super sensitive so just be careful if you do go look at them - some are more sensitive than others! TBH if you can get an older know-its-job type they're great for first time buyers. My boy was 14 when I bought him which was an age most people don't want but the advantage is he knows his job and is well mannered! Plus, I got a Warmblood, not something I'd looked at before as they are VERY slow to mature and can be a bit silly when young, so buying him at 14 was good as he'd matured and only has the normal stubborn Warmblood traits


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Also just have a look at the uk native ponies. Welsh springs to mind. Some are quite Arab-y in looks, and they're really hardy and good doers.
I've had a couple in the past (section A and C) and they mostly lived out and needed little apart from hay when just doing a little driving or hacking.


----------



## ZodiacTide (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi, 

I have an appaloosa purebred and a sec a cross gypsy cob that's 12.2.

Neither of mine are shod & they do all sorts from nothing to road work, to anything. I know some that do endurance barefoot. Do some research into it. Much better for them than shoeing. 

I'm not against anyone that shoes their horse as it's personal preference but my mare was shod until 19 years old. She's much comfier, calmer & overall happy being barefoot. Mine are trimmed every 6 to 8 weeks at £30 a pop x


----------

